# Latest on Amare



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I've actually been sitting on this Philly deal from another souce for a week now. It would most likely include Jrich too. Amare also might've killed it with his bluff about opting in.



Chad Ford insider (surprisingly accurate)


> In the Stoudemire saga, all of the following are true:
> 
> A. The Suns are trying to trade him;
> 
> ...


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Suns need to resign him. There is no other option. We need a PF, he is simply the best PF on offense in the NBA. Sure he has deficits on defense, but that's why we have RoLo. We have a good team right now and I am really liking Dragic's improved playmaking abilities and it will only continue to improve.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm all for resigning him if he would back off this 20M a yr talk. His only argument for being a MAX player is when he's grabbing 20/10 showing effort defensively like last few nights and/or when he at least scored 25/9 few yrs ago. He's not good enough to get paid like that though. 

But if we can get quality talent (knowing we can't keep him) like Andre Igoudala or young prospect like Michael Beasley or combo of Anthony Randolph, another young talent and Biedrins, I think we do it. A lot better than losing him for nothing.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Organized Chaos said:


> I'm all for resigning him if he would back off this 20M a yr talk. His only argument for being a MAX player is when he's grabbing 20/10 showing effort defensively like last few nights and/or when he at least scored 25/9 few yrs ago. He's not good enough to get paid like that though.
> 
> But if we can get quality talent (knowing we can't keep him) like Andre Igoudala or young prospect like Michael Beasley or combo of Anthony Randolph, another young talent and Biedrins, I think we do it. A lot better than losing him for nothing.


He's 27 years old. He's peaking. If the Suns lock him up for the next 5 years, we will have him during his best seasons. It has just taken him a bit of time to grow up and get comfortable with his game. Also, he doesn't take 20 shots a game like the top scorers in the league He takes less than 15 FGA a game. He is the most efficient 20ppg scorer in the league. As for rebounding, he has done a much better job this year at boxing out, getting his teammates the rebound if he can't get it and is currently 8th overall in rebounds for PFs. 

He's a max or near max player. Quabbling over 2-3 million is not worth losing him to another team. I don't think anyone would disagree that he's a 15-17 million per year player. It's only a few million more and I don't think you could get equal value for him this year or the next.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

All great points and I agree with a lot of that. Especially with how efficient he is. Which reminds me, he needs to be focal point of the offense more. He also tends to want to do other things when he is. And you're right, he has shown a lot of effort reboundings and willingness to some play D. Some of the best I've seen his career. But I'd like for it to be every night. And from the Suns POV, they don't wanna get locked up into some huge MAX deal when new CBA takes effect. They also willing to go close to it, I'm just not sure he'll take it. 


Well, new word is Suns are planning to offer him an extension by Monday and it's above the 5 yr/65M deal Portland gave LaMarcus Aldridge


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Well, you KNOW that NY and NJ will panic this summer and offer him a ridiculously Arenas high number just to come away from the summer with SOMEONE. The Suns can't let it get to that point or else he'll force them to pay him 20+ million a year or lose him for nothing.

As for the new CBA, it won't be cut any shorter with maximum deals. They may tighten up on the cap because salaries are too soft right now, but the year length won't really affect Amare in the negative. He'll play his four years + this next year and get a huge overpriced contract that we sign and trade hopefully.


----------

